# McGrady and Shaq are brothers



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Magic fans beware: 'Big Bro' looms

Lakers center Shaquille O'Neal, no friend to Orlando, might be recruiting T-Mac.

By Brian Schmitz | Sentinel Staff Writer 
Posted February 14, 2004 

LOS ANGELES -- Tracy McGrady and Shaquille O'Neal are probably too close for the Orlando Magic's comfort.

McGrady said Friday that he expects Shaq -- whom he calls his "Big Bro" -- to recruit him to join the Los Angeles Lakers if Kobe Bryant leaves the Lakers.

"Absolutely," McGrady said Friday. "I know that. I know he will."

McGrady can't opt out of his contract until after next season, but he says Shaq has kept in touch with him this season, showing concern and "advising" him. McGrady said he has been hanging out in L.A. with Shaq during the last few days heading into all-star weekend.

Bryant, who has feuded with O'Neal and Coach Phil Jackson, has said he will become a free agent and take a look at his options after this season.

But Bryant, sitting 20 feet away from McGrady during their respective all-star news conferences on Friday, also refuted a story about him planning to bolt the Lakers, adding, "I want to be a Laker for life."

A story in Friday's Los Angeles Daily News quoted several sources as saying Bryant wants out of L.A. "That's just not true," Bryant said.

If Bryant does intend to only "explore" the market and stay a Laker, it reduces at least one of McGrady's options.

Asked if replacing Kobe in L.A. would be hard to turn down, McGrady looked around as if to avoid the question, but smiled, ear to ear.

McGrady said he "could be" addressing the same questions confronting Bryant at next season's all-star weekend in Denver if the Magic don't recover from their free-fall this season.

He said "it all depends how things go during the offseason. I'm at the point that I want to win. I don't want to start rebuilding again. We'll see what happens."

The Magic lost O'Neal to the Lakers in 1996 and realize keeping McGrady is the top priority. Says one Magic player, requesting anonymity, "Just talking with Tracy, they better be careful."

McGrady, 24, is encouraged by a few things that could turn around Orlando's fortunes. The Magic will be in line for a top pick (McGrady votes for Connecticut's 6-9 power forward Emeka Okafor) and will enter the new (and likely feeble) Southeast Division. Plus, McGrady is impressed with the progress Grant Hill has made in his comeback attempt.

"Yes, he looks good. Grant looks like his old self from what I've seen," McGrady said.

"I don't want to see him come back this year because I don't know if it would mean anything [with the Magic out of the playoff hunt]. He's been through a lot.

"I'm convinced he's coming back, and, if not this year, definitely Grant will be back strong in 2004-2005."

Hill has had four surgeries on his left ankle since 2000, so the Magic tying any hopes to him is a risk. McGrady has missed Hill badly. He has had to shoulder the offensive load and take the blame for much of the club's 13-41 record this season.

McGrady became so frustrated and disillusioned during the Magic's club-record 19-game losing streak that he talked with family members about stepping away from the game for a while. Common sense -- not to mention millions of dollars on the table -- prevailed.

He was still a mental mess. He complained about being unable too play against zone defenses. From time to time, he chastised his teammates, pointed to management's inability to find him help and generally distanced himself from the debacle.

Critics fired back for the first time. McGrady, playing in is fourth all-star game Sunday, said he is mentally and physically "exhausted." For that reason, he said don't look for him to do anything spectacular -- like his pass-off-the-backboard dunk in the 2002 game.

McGrady said O'Neal has been a sounding board for him during this, his most difficult season. O'Neal left Orlando bitterly and still has ill feelings, which has to make the Magic wonder just what he's putting in T-Mac's head.

"Shaq has been keeping up with me," McGrady said. "He's called me and has said, 'Is everything OK?' He's like a big brother. I call him, 'Big Bro.' "


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

We need to do whatever the hell it takes to keep T-Mac in Orlando. He says he wants Okafur, do whatever it takes to get Okafur. Simple as that.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> We need to do whatever the hell it takes to keep T-Mac in Orlando. He says he wants Okafur, do whatever it takes to get Okafur. Simple as that.


yeah..even if it means trading our draft pick and one of our players for okafor...i.e. if we dont get #1 pick..


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

We've already taken measures to get Okafor. It's called this season.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Interestingly enough, Tmac replacing Kobe in LA would answer alot of speculation. If they win, he'll finally earn the respect of his hater community(not all, but most), but if LA cannot win with him replacing Kobe this may be another way for Kobe to gain the respect of his hated community.(not all, but most)


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

1. T-Mac not winning on the Lakers would earn Kobe respect how? Makes no sense. Shaq won those titles, not Kobe. Shaq win titles for Kobe, not Kobe win titles for Shaq. Got it?

2. Doesn't matter. T-Mac won't be a Laker.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If they draft Okafor then they really need to trade Juwan Howard or Drew Gooden to Seattle for Jerome James and Vlad Radmanovic. This team needs a legit shooting SF to play next to T-Mac and a Center.

This team has no Center and they want to draft yet another PF. Gabriel needs to be fired.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

How exactly would the Lakers afford T-Mac? With Shaq making bundles upon bundles of money, I don't see how T-Mac would fit under the cap. Oh wait, that's right, the Lakers could do a sign and trade for him. Oh wait, the Lakers have nobody other than Shaq to trade for T-Mac. 



In other words, T-Mac to LA is wack.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> 1. T-Mac not winning on the Lakers would earn Kobe respect how? Makes no sense. Shaq won those titles, not Kobe. Shaq win titles for Kobe, not Kobe win titles for Shaq. Got it?


That's your opinion, it's ignorant, but it's yours.
Tmac not winning on the Lakers would put silence to fans like you who have said Tmac is as good as Kobe and could do what Kobe's done with a player like Shaq. It's simple mathematics. This should show anyone with half a brain that Kobe's value in LA is more than you thought.



> 2. Doesn't matter. T-Mac won't be a Laker.


:greatjob:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> How exactly would the Lakers afford T-Mac? With Shaq making bundles upon bundles of money, I don't see how T-Mac would fit under the cap. Oh wait, that's right, the Lakers could do a sign and trade for him. Oh wait, the Lakers have nobody other than Shaq to trade for T-Mac.
> 
> 
> ...


If Kobe leaves LA can afford Tmac easily. The Lakers can offer Kobe a 100+ million dollar contract over x amount of years, he can't make to that kind of money anywhere else, so LA could pay Tmac Kobe's salary.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> If Kobe leaves LA can afford Tmac easily. The Lakers can offer Kobe a 100+ million dollar contract over x amount of years, he can't make to that kind of money anywhere else, so LA could pay Tmac Kobe's salary.


No they can't. They can afford Kobe because they can go over the cap to sign him. If you look at the summer of 2005, when TMac can opt out of his contract, here's the reason why the Lakers cannot sign TMac:

Shaq will be making 32+ million dollars in 2005-2006.

Besides Shaq they only have George's 4.95 million player option (which I imagine he'd pick up as of now), Fisher's 3 million, and Cook's rookie contract. Now if they somehow didn't add any players to guaranteed contracts between now and then, which is unlikely, they're on the hook for 41 million dollars. Combine that with the minimum-roster requirement salaries and they can't offer TMac more than the MLE.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BBallFan</b>!
> 
> 
> No they can't. They can afford Kobe because they can go over the cap to sign him. If you look at the summer of 2005, when TMac can opt out of his contract, here's the reason why the Lakers cannot sign TMac:
> ...


He is correct, the reason the lakers can offer Kobe the most money and the reason why they can go over the cap to do so is because LA has his bird rights. The only way La can obtain t-mac is through a trade of Kobe for t-mac straight up.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

The only logical way that it happens is if Kobe is traded for Tracy. And I will guarantee that Kobe would not agree with that. Kobe won't want to help the Lakers if he decides to leave, why would he? It wouldn't help his chances of winning a championship elsewhere if he was traded to the Magic (not a good situation) and Tracy was a Laker with Shaq. Trust me, if Kobe leaves it'll be either by force, example being traded but he'd have to resign -- which he won't do if the Lakers plan on trading him to a bad team, or choice this summer. Considering the trade deadline has passed, Kobe won't be traded unless he resigns.

Kobe will most likely leave this summer, thats my prediction, unless the Lakers are reformed and Phil is gone. Kobe wants to win championships, but does he still want to live in Shaq's shadow. The Lakers Management have recently asked what more can Kobe want, perhaps they should consult me. Kobe wants to win a championship with people knowing it's his team and he's the man. Call it selfish, call it crazy, but I'd call it desire. Kobe's got that desire to challenge himself a step higher each time. It's rare to see, most players are happy winning, even in someones shadow. Kobe isn't.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> If Kobe leaves LA can afford Tmac easily. The Lakers can offer Kobe a 100+ million dollar contract over x amount of years, he can't make to that kind of money anywhere else, so LA could pay Tmac Kobe's salary.



Only if it were that easy....


BBallfan summed it up right.


----------



## ...CeLpH iZ SiKK... (Feb 21, 2004)

If Kobe Leavs LA... I Still Doubt T-Mac's Gonna Go There... He Said BeFore That He Wanted To Play With Kobe... So Im Expectin T-Mac To Go With Kobe If He Does Decide To Leave The Magic...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>...CeLpH iZ SiKK...</b>!
> If Kobe Leavs LA... I Still Doubt T-Mac's Gonna Go There... He Said BeFore That He Wanted To Play With Kobe... So Im Expectin T-Mac To Go With Kobe If He Does Decide To Leave The Magic...


When did Tmac say he wanted to play with Kobe? As far as I know, those are only rumors.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> When did Tmac say he wanted to play with Kobe? As far as I know, those are only rumors.


Yeah, we would have heard that on the Orlando Slantinel by now..


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> We need to do whatever the hell it takes to keep T-Mac in Orlando. He says he wants Okafur, do whatever it takes to get Okafur. Simple as that.


agreed


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

T-Mac *NEVER* said anything about wanting to play with Kobe. Why would he?


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>...CeLpH iZ SiKK...</b>!
> If Kobe Leavs LA... I Still Doubt T-Mac's Gonna Go There... He Said BeFore That He Wanted To Play With Kobe... So Im Expectin T-Mac To Go With Kobe If He Does Decide To Leave The Magic...


WTF ????:no:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> T-Mac *NEVER* said anything about wanting to play with Kobe. *Why would he?*


I don't know if Tracy ever said that, but you should be able to answer the question, why would he? 
Kobe's a veteran, champion with 3 rings. Why wouldn't any player in the NBA want to play with that type of teammate? Plus, just imagine how dynamic a dou KObe and TMac would be. Team already have a tough enough time trying to stop just Tracy in Orlando or Just Kobe in LA.... what the hell are they going to do if they had to face both of them.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know if Tracy ever said that, but you should be able to answer the question, why would he?
> Kobe's a veteran, champion with 3 rings. Why wouldn't any player in the NBA want to play with that type of teammate? Plus, just imagine how dynamic a dou KObe and TMac would be. Team already have a tough enough time trying to stop just Tracy in Orlando or Just Kobe in LA.... what the hell are they going to do if they had to face both of them.


Kobe's a veteran, champion who had Shaq win 3 rings for him. Why wouldn't any player in the NBA want to play with that type of teammate? You mean the type that plays the same position as you and might end up in jail? Use your head....


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Tmac insist that he came to Orlando to be the man along side another. He's struggled in Orlando alone. It's not far fetched to think he would jump at the opportunity to play alongside a great player like Kobe Bryant. Unless, he's as smart as you and would rather stay in a wasteland.

Use your head? That's good advice that you should adhere to.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Ah, you're funny.  I guess T-Mac wouldn't have a problem playing with Kobe..... as long as Kobe comes off the bench. That's the only way it would work. You seem to be ignoring that fact. They can't play together. Kobe can play behind him, but not beside him.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Why can't they play together? Last I checked there are two swingman positions in a 5 player lineup. They're both swingmen? Where's the conflict?


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

*They are both Shooting Gaurds. That's the conflict.* You couldn't figure that out yourself?


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

This is the NBA, and we're talking about two top 5 caliber talents in Kobe and Tracy. I am certain that they could be used on the floor at the same time MAgiC. We're not talking about scrubs here, most great players are flexible enough to play with one another. Tracy and Kobe might both be Shooting Guards in theory, but the transition for either to Small Forward, or even Point Guard, would not be difficult. Neither is physically hindered to play the 3, and both rebound decently. Height is no issue either. In this era of the NBA, I believe that there is a fine line between the Shooting Guard and Small Forward, as they both are wing players. The only real difference is the Small Forward is usually slightly bigger, but there are ALWAYS exceptions. Just because a player is a designated Shooting Guard does not mean that it's unflexible to modify this. It isn't written in pen on his forehead, nor engraved on his chest.

I have no trouble believing that Tracy and Kobe would be the finest partnership in the NBA, as even though their games are similar they're both good enough to work off of each other. The only problem I see arising is Kobe possibly wanting his own team, without another superstar. And to think that Stoudemire would still be around for this is quiet frightening.

I have to agree with IV on this one, great players can adapt to others. Kobe and Tracy might both be Shooting Guards for their current teams, but if given the chance to play together I am positive that one would slide to the 3 or the 1. There is no problem here, it is ludicrous to believe that Kobe or Tracy would come off the bench. We don't have to think outside the box too much to realize that this wouldn't happen.

By the way, how I see it Kobe didn't win those 3 rings on his own, and neither did Shaq. The beauty of Basketball is that it's a TEAM game, without any of the members on that team, you could make a case against them winning those rings. Of course, some play bigger roles but Kobe without Shaq or Shaq without Kobe, either way neither of them would have rings right now. Those rings were won as a team, not as individuals.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Well, Kobe would have to play the point then, meaning his scoring contribution would go down making him the definite 2nd option. He wouldn't like that. I say this because the All-Star game proved how hard of a time T-Mac has as a 3 even though he's technically tall enough to be one. They pushed him to that position for most of the game and he had problems with KG. If they tried to play together someone will be forced to play the lesser role due to being pushed out of position. Neither player would accept that. That's the point I'm trying to make. They are both best suited for being scoring SG's and in T-Mac's case the team's definite #1 option. Kobe only shares that role with a big man because he simply doesn't have a choice and they play differently. As gaurds, neither would defer. If T-Mac didn't constantly let Kobe shoot his huge ego would take over and he'd start throwing fits. He'd be the world's worst shoot first, pass later PG. It's not like a natural PG and SG playing together. Or a SG and a C. They play the same way and they'd just get in each other's way.

You can't put two players together just because they're both good. They have to fit within the system of a team.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think Kobe and Tmac would play well together. But I dont think either would go out of their way to end up on the same team. I think both want to build their own legacies. And the opportunities for them to play on the same team would be very small. It would require some sort of trade somewhere and I honestly dont think Orlando is going to seriously consider trading Tmac.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> *They are both Shooting Gaurds. That's the conflict.* You couldn't figure that out yourself?


Boy, you sure are a piece of work. I tell ya!

Kobe is a shooting guard, but he's flex. He can play the small forward position and so can Tracy. IMO, Tracy is more of a tweaner because of his length. Kobe is bigger, but Tmac is longer... so either can play the 3 while the other plays the 2. Why are you so small minded about this? You've seen Tracy at the small forward position before. There would be nothing keeping him from playing with Kobe on the same team at the same time. I have no doubt in my mind that these two could form the greatest dou in NBA history, given the chance.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> You can't put two players together just because they're both good. They have to fit within the system of a team.


Remember how silly those who said that about Kobe and Shaq sounded before they started to win titles? Those same fans still make that silly arguement to this day because Kobe and Shaq don't get along. I say, if you can win 3 consecutive titles playing with a guy you don't like, why not do it?


----------

